# Who earns to start at the 5?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Indiana all of a sudden has a nice collection of talent at the 5. There is plenty of time to play for. Who do yo think will become the starter? Hibbert/Rasho/Foster? Who is traded?


----------



## Element (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to see Hibbert earn it, but truthfully he doesn't fit enough right now in our offensive scheme. I think Nesterovic will end up starting. Foster might too but he isn't as offensively talented as Nesterovic and is slowing down faster than Nesterovic has.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Foster starts. I could see him being moved, though, as well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Foster starts. I could see him being moved, though, as well.


Yeah. 

I expect Foster to start from day one. He'll eventually be shipped to a contender to help them out. Indiana owes him that. Rasho will start from there on, teaching Hibbert and eventually passing the torch to him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I expect Foster to start from day one. He'll eventually be shipped to a contender to help them out. Indiana owes him that. Rasho will start from there on, teaching Hibbert and eventually passing the torch to him.



Nah, I don't see us trading Foster, he is one of our most solid/consistent players. His rebounding and energy is unmatched. He'll start until one of the young guns can prove themselves. I'm just hoping Hibbert doesn't turn into a David Harrison (foul machine). We'll see.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Nah, I don't see us trading Foster, he is one of our most solid/consistent players. His rebounding and energy is unmatched. He'll start until one of the young guns can prove themselves. I'm just hoping Hibbert doesn't turn into a David Harrison (foul machine). We'll see.


Is Rasho the odd man out then? I personally think they could net something nice for Foster, and Rasho is a fine player in his own right. Hibbert will earn his time.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Is Rasho the odd man out then? I personally think they could net something nice for Foster, and Rasho is a fine player in his own right. Hibbert will earn his time.


I don't know. I just don't see us trading Foster. He certainly is a fan favorite and I'm sure would love to stay with the Pacers until retirement. It depends where we go with this team. Foster is a heck of a lot more athletic than Rasho, and can certainly run the floor a lot better in a fast-paced offense.


----------



## Element (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't rule out Rasho's contract getting traded for something nice too.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Element said:


> Don't rule out Rasho's contract getting traded for something nice too.


I'd love to see that happen, I really don't think he fits with this team. I'm not sure if there are any rules about the amount of time that needs to pass by before a newly traded player can be retraded, though.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rasho can't be traded for awhile, correct? Perhaps a buy-out? Foster with Hibbert behind him works.


----------



## Element (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to see Rasho traded for someone like Brad Miller, but we might have to add some value though. Miller would fit perfect in this offense with his shooting ability decent low post game. We still need a power forward though and the Landry rumors haven't really shown to be true yet.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Element said:


> I'd like to see Rasho traded for someone like Brad Miller, but we might have to add some value though. Miller would fit perfect in this offense with his shooting ability decent low post game. We still need a power forward though and the Landry rumors haven't really shown to be true yet.



Brad Miller: Been there done that.

Also, Brad Miller is about 20 times better than Rasho, so we'd have to give up something else.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Landry hasn't been in the media much at all. Does Indiana have more than the MLE?


----------



## Element (Jul 7, 2008)

No we just have the MLE and thats it, and Landry isn't worth more than the MLE


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I think we hold onto Rasho for the expiring contract...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

if hibbert isn't starting at the beginning of the season, he will be by the middle of it.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I have to thoughts on this. Originally i thought we were going to trade Foster's expiring and Daniels expiring either at the trade deadline or on draft night. With the acquisition of Rasho, I think we keep Foster now. Resign Foster, and then use Rasho and Marquis as bait for someone wanting to cut salary. Together thats around 14 million. The question is, what big name guy will be available when someone decides to pack it in for the year? In years past we've seen Bibby, RJ, JRich, Gasol all moved in salary dumps packaged with picks or a decent prospect.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

to answer the question- foster has earned the spot. as far as trading nesterovic, i don't know why we would want to trade a guy we just got (couldn't anyway-not this soon) besides, i think his contract expires after this year and will give us room to resign granger when the time comes.
hibbert will be interesting since he has be working hard at slimming down and improving his stamina and conditioning. has potential to be good - how good, no idea yet.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

clownskull said:


> to answer the question- foster has earned the spot. as far as trading nesterovic, i don't know why we would want to trade a guy we just got (couldn't anyway-not this soon) besides, i think his contract expires after this year and will give us room to resign granger when the time comes.
> hibbert will be interesting since he has be working hard at slimming down and improving his stamina and conditioning. has potential to be good - how good, no idea yet.


As far as i know, trade deadline time is not too early to move Rasho. As an answer to why we'd trade someone who we just acquired, because a large expiring contract is a very tradeable asset. Rasho's value to us not his skill as a basketball player, its his financial status. Thats not to say he won't be meaningfull for us until he's traded. He's a decent player, but 14 mil expiring at the deadline can get us a much better player. If we planned on keeping Rasho, why would we have drafted Hibbert? Darrell Arthur would have been a smarter choice if we already had two centers, that leads me to believe we're not keeping one. I also think Foster is not the odd man out. We can resign Granger whether we let Rasho expire or not. If we want to be winners we're going to have to spend more than the just the salary cap. If we want to get a legit 4 we're going to have to do one of two things. 

1. Use the expirings to land a high end 4 at the deadline. 
2. Let all our expirings expire, then sign a big FA, followed by going over the the cap resigning Granger and Jack. (similiar to Philly signing Brand, then going over to resign Iggy and Louis Williams)

If we're going to be contenders, we have to go over 59 mil in salary. I'm not saying go spend happy, but we have to get a big time 4 and keep Granger and Jack. Winning will pay for itself.

edit- when i say 14 mil. I'm saying Rasho's expiring and Daniel's expiring.


----------



## Somebody Call My Mama (Dec 9, 2007)

It'll likely be Murphy at power forward backed up by Foster, and Rasho at center backed up by Hibbert. I'd love to see Roy the starter to begin the season, or at least by the All-Star break.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll go ahead and predict that Jamaal Tinsley and Shawne Williams are moved (traded, waived or bought out) by the start of the season, making Indiana's depth chart...

PG: T.J. Ford...Jarrett Jack...Travis Diener
SG: Mike Dunleavy Jr....Marquis Daniels
SF: Danny Granger...Brandon Rush...Stephen Graham
PF: Troy Murphy...Jeff Foster...Josh McRoberts
C: Rasho Nesterovic...Roy Hibbert

If Rush and Hibbert are impressive, they could even go with a lineup of Ford/Dunleavy Jr./Rush/Granger/Hibbert at times.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

I expect Foster to start at Center and eventually Hibbert will be our starter as the season progresses.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hibbert should be starting by the end of the season if they know what's good for them, not like they are a playoff team this year, might as well get the youngin's some good minutes.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> Indiana all of a sudden has a nice collection of talent at the 5. There is plenty of time to play for. Who do yo think will become the starter? Hibbert/Rasho/Foster? Who is traded?


I think Rasho gets the start beginning of the season. But slowly when Hibbert comes along in his own he will be the starter.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm so excited to see how good Hibbert can be this season.. At this point I would start Foster. He brings up the good energy.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I'm so excited to see how good Hibbert can be this season.. At this point I would start Foster. He brings up the good energy.


I agree. I think Foster starts at the very beginning. He at least knows the system and how to play with the core.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

rock747 said:


> I think we hold onto Rasho for the expiring contract...


I agree. Larry Bird wont be moving Rasho. We need the money.


----------

